

Ask HN: Post your OPMLs? What are your must-read sites? - BSeward

I just installed Shaun Inman's RSS reader Fever ( feedafever.com ) and I'm trying to collect a nice range of feeds to act as Sparks (feeds that help surface hot stories from your main 'Kindling' feeds). I trust the taste of Hacker News' participants and—furthermore—I'm curious to see just how long the long tail of sites we like is.<p>Care to post your OPMLs? In the name of broader discussion, what feeds can't you live without? What's a site that you think more people should read?
======
BSeward
A snapshot of my subscriptions of the moment is at
<http://brianseward.com/feed-me.opml>

I am constantly impressed by the curation of applications on
<http://www.creativeapplications.net/> . Their posts inspire me to imagine
creative, engaging interfaces for my own projects.

